# Quality manual can opener?



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Is there anything more frustrating than a POCrap can opener that skips off of the can ridge, gnarls the metal up, or takes superhuman strength to turn?

Anyone know of a consistantly good product? I've had the cheapo Ecco and Farberware ones. 

Thanks,
scrt crk


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Can't go wrong with Swing-A-Way. Ours is 16 yrs old.

http://www.amazon.com/Amco-Swing-407WH-Portable-Opener/dp/B0000505IZ


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

Get an old P-38 used for C-rations, it will open any can you put it to and makes a pretty good screwdriver in a pinch


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Buy an old swing-away. Mine is as old as I am.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yup, swing away. never knew it had a name.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, Swing-A-Way! I have one that's 20 years old or more, and two in reserve. They're not cheap (although my first one was just a few dollars) but they last forever and do a great job. I don't even own an electric can opener.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a kitchen aide one that works well.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

This my favorite can opener. It must have been my great grandmother's. It also has a cork screw. It's called The King.

I'm the only one who knows how to work it 










I also have a Can-O-Mat like this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-never-u...ultDomain_0&hash=item3f014dc29a#ht_500wt_1154

It's also a family heirloom. It's a great can opener, but needs to be wall mounted.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I have the wall mount manual ones under $4

The first one was from 1978...lasted until 2009


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I have a kitchenaid that I've never had a problem with.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Military P38 can opener. I've had mine for 45 yrs. Still works just fine. I've carried it on my key chain for years. Probably pick one up at an Army surplus or maybe even an Academy store for a buck. 

http://www.georgia-outfitters.com/page52.shtml

.


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

The Swing away is now made in, you guessed it, China! So if you have an old one, hang on to it. The new ones are made of inferior metal and parts. Is nothing sacred any more??

Limey


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I ~knew~ who to ask! Thanks folks.
-scrt crk


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Besides the P-38, the P-51 style C-Rat can opener is a bit larger. 

I have a couple of the old stlye metal twist handle can openers with a can punch and bottle opener on one of the handles. They were given away as advertisement for sodas, etc. 

I just pulled one out of the cabinet drawer - it is an 'EKCO Miracle Can Opener 885'. It has the can opening instructions along with "sat. performance guaranteed or mfg. will replace" stamped into the flat metal handle.

Stay away from those dollar store can openers - I have never had one last longer than a month or two it seems!!


----------



## Grace&Violets (Apr 4, 2007)

I just looked through my drawers and found that all three of the can openers I found are all Swing Away. Two work extremely well (one has a little rust) and the 3rd is ok. The one that is only ok is smaller than the other two, so maybe a cheaper model. The newest one is less than 6 months old and works great. It cost $9.95 at a specialty store and I think was worth it.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I agree that the Swing a way is the best can opener ever made. I gave mine to my son when I inherited my mothers. She had it for many MANY years and it's still like new. 

I still have a couple of spare ones in storage that have been there for years and will probably be found by my kids after I'm long gone... LOL

It's a shame the new ones have become China junk.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Will be looking for a swingway now lol

we picked up a dozen each of the P52 & P58's on eBay about a year ago. I carry one of each on my keyring. Never know when it will come in handy and have actually used them a couple times. The rest we have in with our food storage, except a few we've given to friends and family. I think it's one of the best investments we made for a cheap price. They can be a bit of a pain but when your hungry I don't think it would matter much lol


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i forth or fith or what ever we are on the swing-a-way as the best can opener around 
if i can't have a swig-a-way i want a commercial can opener that mounts on the table

http://www.amazon.com/Amco-Swing-6090-Crank-Opener/dp/B001CD77VO/ref=pd_rhf_shvl_3

we have the 407 from the looks of it but the the 6090 would be my choice for my next can opener , but this one is probably 30 years old and still works fine i have been thinking about getting another incase some corprate genios decieds to stop making these
sounds like form one coment they may not be made in the usa any more and that is just a darn shame if it is true 

first i find redwing boots are being made in china (all modles less than150 dollars from the looks of it) then about the same time NEF starts selling china guns , and now swing-a-way may have moved production , such a shame.


----------



## MaveRick* (Jun 21, 2010)

I've been using P-38s and P-51s for as long as I can remember. Sad to say but I've seen cheap China made models showing up. Lately I've had problems with the handles bending and the blades set at an angle that makes it very hard to open a can.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

HERESY!!!

Edlund. The ONLY can opener worth a tinker's dam. My mom had one of the few consumer models, and I used to use the commercial models all the time.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

For a slight thread drift, I wanted to mention that the brand of can opener is good to know, but taking care of it can make a HUGE difference. I had an older can opener that was really giving me fits, then I realized it was gummed up. It went through the dishwasher, then got oiled with vegetable oil and it works like new again! So, keep them clean and oiled and you'll find you get a lot better use out of even a cheaper can opener.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

That's true, Granny! I wash my Swing-A-Way with a scrubbie and hot water and give it a squirt of WD40.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I have one of those "lid lifter" openers that unseals the lid rather than cutting it. I love it - it never touches the food so it stays clean and there are no sharp edges. Easier on my arthritic hands too.

It was about $15 at Target, think it's made by Calphalon.

KC


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

put a P-38 on every key ring and around different places,pantry,basement,stove,refidg.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

went to a party a friend was having and out of a courtesy I purchased a can opener it's the best one yet it's yeap.... pampered chef. it works


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I think about the most disgusting thing that gets overlooked in a kitchen, is washing the can opener. A can of cat food is opened then a can of tuna, then a can of beans, then....eeuuuwwww. My Home Ec teacher stressed keeping one clean.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Only problem I found with the P-38 is when you carry it on your key ring and you put your keys in your pocket, if the darn thing opens up, WOW, it gets your attention really quick. I've had it happen to me a couple of times, wasn't funny.

.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a kitchenaid one that I love and it is cleaned after every use.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I was having problems even with my SwingAway. Then it became obvious they are making the cans out of thinner metal as the SA would still work fine on the occasional heavier can. At this point the only reliable can opener on all cans I found is on my Swiss Army Knife (yep a real one). Little slower than a clamp and twist can opener that is working properly, but lot faster than a clamp and twist opener having problems due to thin cans.... I just got Swiss Army Knife hung up near where I need it and pretty much just use it to open cans anymore. Not much that can break with it and super easy to keep simple blade like that clean.


----------



## Rourke (Jul 15, 2010)

P-38......like many others. Just can't go wrrong. So cheap - buy a few.

Rourke
ModernSurvivalOnline.com


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a really good oneida one. Not the cheap wal-mart version (those are garbage) but the knife store one. Works like a champ and has for years. My swing away was a newer version (made in china) and didn't last very long. Plus, it rusted in the dishwasher.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I have one similar to this http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...:en-us:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7ADSA_en&tbs=isch:1

I love it. It cuts around the outside edge of the can and leaves a smooth cut. You lift the entire lid off, not just the inside of the lid like other can openers do. Since the lid still has it's rim, it fits back on the can, so you can refrigerate the remaining food n the can with the lid on.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I have an admission to make:

I have the cheapo Farberware type "swing-Away design can opener. It was skipping off of can tops, hard to turn, etc...making me quite frustrated,which is why I posted this thread. 

I put it in the dishwasher to clean it all the time. It did suddenly quit working so smoothly...and didn't seem broken, mechanically speaking.

Well, something someone said made me think that the gear might need lubricated- the dishwasher might have stripped the lube? I dobbed on some mineral oil and guess what? The thing works smoothly once again. It's still a cheapo model, and I am already looking for a replacement ( searched thift stores for a Swing-a-way this past weekend). 

You folks inadvertantly helped me with my problem...THANK YOU. 

-scrt crk


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

ninny said:


> Military P38 can opener. I've had mine for 45 yrs. Still works just fine. I've carried it on my key chain for years. Probably pick one up at an Army surplus or maybe even an Academy store for a buck.
> 
> http://www.georgia-outfitters.com/page52.shtml
> 
> .



Beware the slightly larger, knock-off version marketed by Coleman. I've gone through a couple of those. The little knotch that holds the can lip tends to bend, as well a the swivel end that holds the cutting "blade".

I've never had any problems with my old P38 - must be made of mil-spec, weapons-grade steel!

btw... has anyone ever had one confiscated at the airport? I took mine off the keyring years ago, because I didn't want to get it taken away. Now, I have to go looking for it eveytime I need it!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I just use the one on my multi tool pocket knife.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

Swing-Away!!!! I have had mine for about 35 years. I bought it when I got my first apartment in college.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I just went to the GI Depot in Ohio and picked up some P--51's, for a whopping $.59 ea. Made by US Shelby Co. One for every family member's BOB. Also bought a 100 ft hank of great looking 550 paracord (atwoodrope.net ) make some "survival bracelets". Should of got the machete I eyeballed there and put down.

-scrt crk


----------

